# Crotch Sniffing! Yikes! Help us be more polite?



## thaliasmom (May 3, 2007)

So...Puppy has grown up. We almost can't call her Puppy anymore, now that she's a year and a half old and 80 lbs.







(For those of you who are following along, she is now 10x the weight she was when we brought her home!)

She has recently gotten tall enough to touch the top of the kitchen counter with her nose. And, uh, apparently her new height is crotch level.









Puppy loves everyone. So far, the entire world is simply a new best friend she hasn't met yet. We like that about her. And she is very good about sitting and waiting until she gets a release command when people come to visit - there's none of that obnoxious dog jumping and mauling, even when she is greeting an old friend. 

But she's started try to sniff people's crotches. No-one likes a bump in a delicate area.







And since many of our houseguests are members of the Ivory Tower, they're even more sensitive about their personal space than the general public.

Puppy never does this with us, and I'm really at a loss as to how to approach it. I do have one friend who might be recruited to help with Puppy training, but I'm not sure how to start. How can I teach Puppy a more polite Human greeting?


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Love the pictures. He is one great looking boy!


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Maybe those members of the ivory tower need some ivory soap. Sorry I don't have anything that can help except maybe a stupid comment that somebody might smile at.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Barker the Elder nuzzles people. She fijnds crotches the perfect target for heading between your legs with the goal of getting her head rubbed as her nose emerges in back. It is a hard trait to appreciate.


----------

